# customs duty - husband wants to buy some tools in USA



## onway (7 Jan 2005)

My husband wants to buy some tools in USA - where can we find out how much duty will be payable on these ? We tried the Revenue website but it seems very complicated.

title edited by ajapale


----------



## Ocras (7 Jan 2005)

*Re: customs duty*

It is complicated, but the only way I know......

 Let us say that I want to import hand-made riding crops from the Ukraine (just an example!).

As it is an EU rate of Duty we go to

[broken link removed]

and browse. We go into the classification SECTION XII
"Footwear, headgear, umbrellas, sun umbrellas, walking-sticks, seat-sticks, whips, riding-crops and parts thereof; prepared feathers and articles made therewith; artificial flowers; articles of human hair."

We then further define to reach wheter it is hand-made or other.

We now click on the final code (6602000010) and pull the Ukraine from the drop-down list and insert the date.

We get 2.7% as the duty. Remember that you must then add on the relevant VAT (21%) on top of this.

Hope it helps!


----------



## jem (13 Jan 2005)

Author  Comment  
onway
Registered User
Posts: 40
(6/1/05 8:21 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del All   Tools from US described as a "Gift". Is there duty
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Penfold asked : Am I correct in assuming that if the customs declaration on the package described it's contents as a "Gift" then there would be no duty to pay ?


Edited by: ajapale at: 13/1/05 1:16 pm

Penfold
Registered User
Posts: 19
(7/1/05 11:37 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: customs duty
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Am I correct in assuming that if the customs declaration on the package described it's contents as a "Gift" then there would be no duty to pay ?


rainyday
Moderator
Posts: 9325
(7/1/05 11:08 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: customs duty
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Am I correct in assuming that if the customs declaration on the package described it's contents as a "Gift" then there would be no duty to pay ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yes, in the same way that if you build a false floor into an articulated truck and stash the tools down there with 2kg of coke and a few M60's, there will be no duty to pay either. Both approaches are illegal. 

Penny Foolish
Registered User
Posts: 11
(7/1/05 11:24 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Unless they really are sending a gift, then it wouldn't be illegal. 

rainyday
Moderator
Posts: 9326
(7/1/05 11:40 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 See context above "My husband wants to buy some tools in USA " 

Tommy
Moderator
Posts: 3994
(8/1/05 2:30 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Of course the other side of this particular coin is that people who genuinely send gifts overseas will face increasing hassle and delays from customs if others are abusing the customs concessions attaching to gifts. 

Penfold
Registered User
Posts: 22
(10/1/05 10:46 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes, in the same way that if you build a false floor into an articulated truck and stash the tools down there with 2kg of coke and a few M60's, there will be no duty to pay either. Both approaches are illegal. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So you're telling me that I should get rid of the false floor in the hi-ace then ?  

All of the above was split into a seperarte tread for some reason so I copied it back.
jem


----------



## ajapale (11 Feb 2005)

I found the following post in Other Financial Matters and moved it here to tax.



If you open the pdf document and do a search for tools you will find that there are over 10 categories of tools which can be imported with out duty.

aside: Does any one else find Ocras's instructions above impossible to follow?

ajapale


----------



## extopia (11 Feb 2005)

>>Does any one else find Ocras's instructions above impossible to follow?

Eh, I think that was his point!

Importing stuff from the USA -- I usually just order and take my chances. Sometimes you have to pay the VAT, sometimes not. More often not in my experience. The shipping company (FedEx e.g.) will be instructed to collect the VAT by customs if you've been fingered.


----------



## sunnyday (11 Feb 2005)

Did anyone catch the details of the report yesterday (only half listening to it) stating that of the something like 250,000 passengers arriving into Ireland from USA, only c.€800 in duty was paid in Dublin and c.€350 in Shannon on goods being imported. This to me would suggest that after all the hype about a customs clampdown, they were infact as lax as ever.


----------



## Ocras (22 Feb 2005)

Hi ajapale; 

"Does any one else find Ocras's instructions above impossible to follow?"

What part did you get stuck at?


----------



## ajapale (22 Feb 2005)

Thanks ocras,

I get stuck here:
europa.eu.int/comm/taxati...ap?Lang=EN

It would be great if you could use 'construction power tools' from the US as the example as this seems to be one of most interest to AAMers.   

ajapale


----------



## Ocras (22 Feb 2005)

See new link. Don't know what happened the old one?

[broken link removed]


So, for a circular saw, we end up with 2.7% duty +21% VAT on top of that.

If you can't see how I got that, I will accept €10 per search (+VAT @ 13.5%)


----------



## ajapale (22 Feb 2005)

Thanks Ocras,

Yes it looks like its 2.7% for circular saw _blades_. Im having a look to see if there is a category of for power tools.

thanks again it all makes sense now.

I found a google search for TARIC +"circular saw" handy.

[broken link removed]



> *How can I find a TARIC code?*
> 
> From the DDS Home page, click "TARIC".
> 
> ...



ajapale


----------



## askew70 (22 Feb 2005)

I have bought tools from the US several times, and I have been charged VAT and customs duty most times. It is a bit unpredictable though - with one shipping company I was charged every time, with another I was charged two times out of three, with another I wasn't charged at all. I couldn't see any pattern to it, it looked like it was just pure luck (for my wallet) when I did not get charged.

Also, the method of charging varies too. FedEx (as far as I can recall) always invoiced me a couple of weeks after delivery - the invoice comes as a surprise the first time it happens. ParcelForce (local delivery agents for UPS) require that you authorise the release of your parcel through customs, via their website (they send you a postcard, in the post, which contains the relevant info for when you access their website - by releasing the goods you are consenting to pay the charges which are listed on the postcard), and then you have to pay them when they call to the door before they hand you your goods.

In every case, for me,  the cost of the tools, including VAT and customs duty, was still cheaper than buying those tools here (although in many cases the same tools were just not available here).


----------



## Ocras (22 Feb 2005)

The the tools are 110v if purchased from the US. You should allow €100 for the once-off purchase of a transformer. Speaking from personal experience, and including the cost of a transformer, I saved €450 on a 12" Mitre Saw.


----------



## BootDog (22 Feb 2005)

*110V - aren't they also 60 Hz*

As regards transformers, don't you also need to convert from 50 Hz (power frequency in Ireland) to 60 Hz (power frequency in US) to power the thing?

Any links to a suitable transformer?


----------



## ajapale (22 Feb 2005)

*Re: 110V - aren't they also 60 Hz*

The duty rate for transformers from the US is 3.7%

As an aside I believe that the quatlity of construction tools in the USA is very high as well as being relatively inexpensive.


----------



## askew70 (22 Feb 2005)

*Re: 110V - aren't they also 60 Hz*

My experience of tools made in the US is that they are generally very good and the prices are very reasonable compared to comparable (or the same) tools here. Mind you, they too have their low-end tools which are comparable to low-end tools on this side of the world.

One thing to beware of, for certain power tools, is that the model available in the US does not match the model available in Europe. For example, I bought a DeWalt DW621 router here in Ireland. This router supports the use of 1/4" router bits only, whereas the "same" model of DeWalt router in the US supports both 1/4" and 1/2" router bits (and for a lot less money too!). I have seen drill and saw models vary (by more than just power requirements) between Europe and the US too.

I haven't bought any power tools from the US, because of the different power requirements. Does a standard 110v transformer work with US tools? Are such transformers easy to find here in Ireland?


----------



## Ocras (22 Feb 2005)

*Re: 110V - aren't they also 60 Hz*

The frequency Hz isn't that relevant for tools as the motors are rated 50/60 Hz.

Transformers are very heavy,and the cost of postage, may outweigh purchase savings.

In relation to accessories compatibility, it's true. The bore on my saw blade is a metric cutout whereby a US one is imperial. I got a little spacer washer made up.


----------

